# pigion training



## tyira (Feb 18, 2014)

Hello just wondering how you go about traning a pigion to come back when called. Also what are some ok treats to give them?


----------



## JoeA92 (Feb 11, 2013)

I haven't taught mine yet. Though I'd imagine clicker training would work with that, calling a command and rewarding her when she accidentally gets it right, even if partly at first then working gradually to completion.

As far as treats: millet spray, unsalted raw pieces of peanut, hemp seeds, fruits/veg they like (barring avocados and onions, and any seeds/stems from any fruits in the rose family which are bad for them). As far as veggies, my dove seems to like red bell pepper, peas an zucchini.


----------



## tyira (Feb 18, 2014)

Whats clicker training? I have heard of it for rats but never looked in to it much though I need to for my ferret and as you said it might work for pigions.


----------



## JoeA92 (Feb 11, 2013)

tyira said:


> Whats clicker training? I have heard of it for rats but never looked in to it much though I need to for my ferret and as you said it might work for pigions.


Clickers are basically a special type of noise maker. It's more commonly used for dogs, but works with many other animals. You basically teach them that a click=treat. After "charging" the clicker where they expect a treat after a click, you can begin to use it to catch good behavior quickly (like a camera taking a picture of that good behavior). You start shaping a behavior by waiting for a first step, something that they do naturally and slowly building up to the desired behavior.

http://www.clickertraining.com/15tips


----------



## tyira (Feb 18, 2014)

Thank you.


----------

